# Kelly KIM AC Induction Motor Controller



## spring (Jun 25, 2010)

Kelly KIM series controller is designed for AC induction motors. It provide high efficient, smooth and quite controls for small and midsize electric vehicles, such as golf carts, go-carts, stacking cars, forklifts, hybrid vehicles, electric boats, as well as industry motor speed or torque control. It uses high power MOSFET, PWM to achieve efficiency 99% in most cases. Powerful microprocessor brings in comprehensive and precise control to the controllers. It also allows users to set parameters, conduct tests, and obtain diagnostic information quickly and easily. 
Kelly KIM AC induction motor controllers range from 24V to 72V, 100A to 500A.
http://kellycontroller.com/ac-induction-motor-controller-kim24v-72v-c-85.html<BR>

*Features:*
(1)Intelligence with powerful microprocessor. 
(2)Synchronous rectification, ultra low drop and fast PWM to achieve very high efficiency. 
(3)Electronic reversing.
(4)Voltage monitoring on 3 motor phases, bus, and power supply.
(5)Voltage monitoring on voltage source 12V and 5V.
(6)Current sense on all 3 motor phases. 
(7)Current control loop.
(8)Hardware over current protection.
(9)Hardware over voltage protection.
(10)Configurable limit for motor current and battery current.
(11)Low EMC.
(12)LED fault code.
(13)Battery protection: current cutback, warning and shutdown at configurable high and low battery voltage.
(14)Rugged aluminum housing for maximum heat dissipation and harsh environment.
(15)Rugged high current terminals, and rugged aviation connectors for small signal.
(16)Thermal protection: current cut back, warning and shutdown on high temperature.
(17)Decelerating speed according to the brake rate when brake switch is active.
(18)Decelerating speed according to the brake rate at reverse. Configurable reversing accelerating function.
(19)Support three braking modes: release throttle braking, brake switch braking or reversing braking, analog signal variable braking. Configurable Decelerating Slip Frequency in configuration program.
(20)Support three-level speed: free (the controller will stop output), forward, and backward.
(21)Configurable high pedal protection: Disable operation if power up with high throttle.
(22)Current multiplication: Take less current from battery, output more current to motor.
(23)Easy installation: 3-wire potentiometer can work.
(24)Remote fault code LED driver.
(25)Current meter output.
(26)Standard PC/Laptop computer to do programming. No special tools needed.
(27)User program provided. Easy to use. No cost to customers.

*Specifications:*
(1)Frequency of Operation: 16.6kHz.
(2)Standby Battery Current: < 0.5mA.
(3)5V Sensor Supply Current: 40mA.
(4)Controller supply voltage range, PWR, 18V to 90V. 
(5)Configurable battery voltage range, B+. Max operating range: 18V to 1.25*Nominal Voltage.
(6)Max output frequency can reach up to 255Hz.
(7)Standard Throttle Input: 0-5 Volts (3-wire resistive pot), 1-4 Volts (hall active throttle).
(8)Analog Brake and Throttle Input: 0-5 Volts. Producing 0-5V signal with 3-wire pot.
(9)Full Power Operating Temperature Range: 0C to 50C (controller case temperature).
(10)Operating Temperature Range: -30C to 90C, 100C shutdown (controller case temperature).
(11)Motor Current Limit, 1 minute: 100-500A, depending on the model.
(12)Motor Current Limit, continuous: 40A-200A, depending on the model.
(13)Max Motor Current : Configurable.


----------

